# Escorted Motorhome Tours



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

After chatting to Ray (Detourer) in Malaga by Skype I did some research on escorted motorhome tours to Morocco.

GB Privilege are running a 11 day tour of Morocco in May on behalf of the Motorcaravanners Club and charging almost £2500 for two people. This does include the channel crossing as well. 

Ray (Detourer) runs a 17 day tour of Morocco for less than half of GB Privileges price. Ray is also the leader/guide for the GB Privilege tours.

I've looked at the GB Privilege site and they claim to have run tours on behalf of MMM and Which Motorcaravan. I don't recall these tours at all.

They are also running a 20 day tour to Greece from 26th March 2006 until the 14th April. at £1600 for two people it's better value than their Moroccan trip.

On their itinerary they state they are using the Camper Deck option on the Venice to Patras sailing on the 30th March, Usually the camper deck option does not start until 1st April. I'm sure they would not have overlooked that, I can only assume they have come to some arrangement with the ferry company.  

Has anybody used GB Privileges services in the past :?: If so, what did you think of the tour :?: 

By the way I'm not on commission from Ray. I just hate to see people ripped off.

Don


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don

We have travelled with GB Privellige on 2 occasions, once to the Loire Valley for 2 weeks and once to Rudesheim in Germany for 6 days. The tours were quite well organised although things did not always go to plan. Also catering for a large number of people with differing and varying attitudes and preferences is not always possible and is bound to lead to complaints of one sort or another. We were novices at motorhoming and had never driven abroad until our tours with GB Privellige. The tours are somewhat on the pricey side, but after all you are dealing with a business and they have to show a profit at the end of the day. We had a great time on both tours and met lots of friendly people, many of which we still remain in contact with. The knowledge and experience we gained from going on these tours has now given us the confidence to plan and travel on our own. We would strongly recommend the tours to someone who is a novice like we were. I have been looking at the tours to Morocco and yes compared with Ray's tour GB prices are way over the top. If ever we go to Morocco, and it is on our to do list, we will travel with Ray.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

brisey said:


> The tours were quite well organised although things did not always go to plan. Also catering for a large number of people with differing and varying attitudes and preferences is not always possible and is bound to lead to complaints of one sort or another.


I can see the attraction from a novices point of view, first time abroad can be a bit daunting but part of the adventure is finding places on your own and doing your ' own thing' .
We have tried going away with friends but within a few days wished we hadn't, not being free to choose where and when you want to stop or stay longer than planned inevitably leads to disagreement, at best it's stressful, we wouldn't do it again.
That said, it would be prudent to travel in a group with a guide if the country was potentially hazardous or in a remote hostile region like a dessert.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

You are absolutely right Jim, we gained our confidence and now enjoy travelling at our own pace to the destinations we choose. It's great to meet people spend a day or two in their company, wish them bon voyage and move on and meet others However there are people who like the security of others around them at all times, a tour leader who will hopefully sort out all their problems and lead them on to their next destination, happy in the knowledge that all site reservations have been made for them. For this they obviously have to pay a price, but many are happy to do so. The GB tours to Greece in the spring and to Rome, Naples and Assisi in the autumn have already sold out.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Jim wrote

"We have tried going away with friends but within a few days wished we hadn't, not being free to choose where and when you want to stop or stay longer than planned inevitably leads to disagreement, at best it's stressful, we wouldn't do it again. 
That said, it would be prudent to travel in a group with a guide if the country was potentially hazardous or in a remote hostile region like a dessert"

Jim,

I believe there is a saying,  If you want to loose friends go on holiday with them. 8O 

Our golden rule is don't travel with anybody, and as you say there's less stress like that.  

Ray,

How many vans were in each group/tour  


Don


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

[quote="ScotJimlandThat said, it would be prudent to travel in a group with a guide if the country was potentially hazardous or in a remote hostile region like a dessert.[/quote]

Know what you mean jim, dessert sticks to your tyres something rotton. I just cannot get a grip :lol:

Olley


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don

The trip to the Loire Valley had about 18 vans
The trip to Rudesheim in Germany had about 22 vans

GB put a maximum on the number of vans allowed on each trip although I do not think this is strictly adhered to. If a tour was over subscribed by 1 or 2 vans they would probably take them.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Don.....

Thought it prudent to stay on the side of this one, but as you asked............

have don e tours with as few as 5 Mhomes.......10 in the norm max. We will put together ferry, routes, intro's etc etc for solo's......

Having said that this Jan tour has 14 Mhomes but is well staffed with two support vehicles etc..........

Ray


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> Know what you mean jim, dessert sticks to your tyres something rotton. I just cannot get a grip :lol: Olley


Well spotted Olley ... :lol: :lol:


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

I love Spotted Dick especially with custard :x :lol:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> olley said:
> 
> 
> > Know what you mean jim, dessert sticks to your tyres something rotton. I just cannot get a grip :lol: Olley
> ...


Thats alright jim, I know you foreigners sometimes have trouble with english :lol: :lol: :lol: Merry Christmas

Olley


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

So do lots of Englishmen :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Merry Christmas.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I know, I spelt tyres with an "i" earlier but I think I got anywith it, 8) a quick edit was needed :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> I know, I spelt tyres with an "i" earlier but I think I got anywith it, 8) a quick edit was needed :lol:
> 
> Olley


anyway with it ???? lol ..lol ...lol merry Christmas Olley ..


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Merry Christmas Jim and all the rest on this site, for those not celebrating Christmas, have a good weekend.

Olley

Bit off topic here :lol:


----------

